# Best tasting fish



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

What is you favorite fish to eat?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Walleye has always been first with perch a close second.........


----------



## mathews_583 (Apr 26, 2006)

Walleye all the way.


----------



## krt (Nov 5, 2001)

Perch. There are some fish on my list that I haven't had the opportunity to eat yet, though.


----------



## 2Lungs (Mar 18, 2008)

Perch


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

Bluegill, perch, and crappie with walleye and pike a close second; nothing I love more than a good fish fry with fries and my favorite beverage


----------



## GOTONE (Jul 19, 2008)

Perch


----------



## MASONMAN66 (Aug 9, 2008)

best tasting fish are grilled salmon then walleye after that perch .just my oppionion though to each their own


----------



## kcarlson (Dec 7, 2006)

1st-PERCH (great lakes)
2nd-BLUEGILLS
3rd-WALLEYE


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

1. Perch (great lakes)
1a.Bluegill
2. Walleye (not the import from Europe)
3. whitefish
4.salmon (smoked)


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

pearch, walleye, and gills are great. but catfish or bullhead on the grill is awsome.:corkysm55


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Crappie
Perch
Walleye


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

gills
perch
crappie
walleye
pike


----------



## Week End Redneck (Jan 17, 2005)

1. Walleye
2. Perch
3. Salmon
Never tried pike. Always tossed them back. Heard there a pain with all the bones though.........


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Week End ******* said:


> Never tried pike. Always tossed them back. Heard there a pain with all the bones though.........


Not if you learn how to do it. Not that hard.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Not if you learn how to do it. Not that hard.




Crappie are my favorite, followed by walleye. Gills and Perch rank the same in my book - Bryon


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I prefer perch and then walleye a close second.


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

Nothing like a plate full of fried carp:lol:

I would have to say its between perch and walleye


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Man i enjoy just about every type of fish. They all seem to have their special place. 
But the best i ever had was some southern fried catfish that a old hillbilly give me many years ago.


----------



## Gutz (Mar 22, 2006)

Perch with a walleye a close second in terms of my favorite fish to eat. A nice, wild 8-10" brookie probably tastes slightly better to me but those are few and far and between for me for a number of reasons, not the least of which is the fact that it's a lot easier to make a dent in their population.

-G


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

1. Bluegill
2. Perch
3. Walleye
4. Pike
5. Crappie


----------



## Andrew B. (Mar 15, 2008)

1. Perch
2. Walleye
3. Bluegill


----------



## smithapple (Nov 6, 2005)

bluegill through the ice just can't be beat .


----------



## chuckwagon157 (May 17, 2008)

Salmon, then perch, then walleye.

I've got an awesome and simple recipe for salmon that is one of my favorites.

Here is a link to my blog where I posted the recipe. Just click on the title of the article to see the whole thing. MMM MMM MMM!


----------



## Cooley (Oct 20, 2003)

After reading all these post's,I have to say PIKE ! ! !
I have been fishing for 20+ years & finally, I cleaned
& filet (no bones) A large pike and it out beats 
Bluegill, perch, crappie & walleye. Hands down!
(Have a taste test you'll see.)
I love bluegill,perch & walleye ,but the texture
of the pike is someting else. Happy Holidays,Cooley 
Scratch That........MERRY CHRISTMASS & HAPPY NEW YEAR ! ! !


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

1. Perch
2. Bluegill
3. Walleye


----------



## kcarlson (Dec 7, 2006)

WALLEYEvision said:


> 1. Perch
> 2. Bluegill
> 3. Walleye


echo!!!


----------



## SNAPPY (Feb 13, 2004)

#1 for eating has always been perch (on the bone, Not fillets) for me. Walleye is right up there though. #1 for catching has been just the reverse though.


----------



## Clinch (Nov 30, 2008)

perchies


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

Love to eat perch, gills, crappie, and walleye. My favorite varies by whatever I happen to by frying at the moment  Hmm, I need to get on the ice!!


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

THE VERY BEST tasting fish !! -BY FAR !! - no DOUBT !! with out FAIL !! and ALWAYS !! ......... the ones ya caught today !!!!!! ...... fried up asap !!!!!


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

Bluegills in the round. Gutted/gilled/scaled/dorsal fin removed - dust with some seasoned flour and drop in some HOT oil. Serve with some fried 'Taters and a good slaw - MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM:corkysm55:corkysm55C-man


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

1.perch
2.walleye
3.bluegill for taste but a pain to clean for a tiny bit of meat.
4.pike
5.crappie from below 60 water temp. mushy after that.
6.trout/salmon

that said 90% of my fishing is for Walleye & Pike.


----------



## Lerxst (Feb 2, 2008)

#1 Perch 
#2 Walleye
#3 bluegill
#4 Crappie

Perch is the best but walleye is a very close second. Hey who am I kidding their all good but I seem to have perch and walleye in my freezer the most often.


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

They are all good to me but perch is at the top of my list.


----------



## papermouth (Feb 5, 2007)

Perch for sure,but I don't fish any of the big waters just inland lakes but gills and crappies are very good!!!


----------



## THE BAIT SHOP GUY (Nov 7, 2001)

Always told the girlfriend that if I'm ever put on death row:yikes: I want my last meal to be beer battered wild caught bluegills with the skin on the fillets.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

halibut is #1
in mi. i'd have to say perch,walleye,blue gill ..in that order. 

i like most all fish though


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

I like all of them but I don't think perch and walleye have very much flavor .Bud


----------



## Chawazz (Jun 25, 2006)

any of them freshly prepared are great eating. 

My choices: 
1) Stream caught brookies. 10" class and cooked simply.
2) Bluegills
3) Pike/perch/walleye. Too close to call, but generally in that order. Pike texture can be awesome, all are very mild. That's why I put brookies and bluegills ahead, I think they have a more distintive flavor that I happen to crave!

My mouth is watering, thanks for getting me fired up!


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Brook trout no contest first, perch/walleye are close and my second choice.


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

THE BAIT SHOP GUY said:


> Always told the girlfriend that if I'm ever put on death row:yikes: I want my last meal to be beer battered wild caught bluegills with the skin on the fillets.


Skin scaled or with scales?


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

Winter crappie, it seems like they get a little mushy in the summer.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

woodie slayer said:


> halibut is #1
> in mi. i'd have to say perch,walleye,blue gill ..in that order.
> 
> i like most all fish though


I'm with woody "Halibut'' the best tasting fish ever...
then 
blue gill
perch
whitefish
walleye/pike some time you can get a skunky/strong tasting walleye an pike.....


----------

